# Free ladies "jacket" pattern



## kimm2boys (Jul 29, 2011)

http://origin.library.constantcontact.com/download/get/file/1110406756948-190/Wendy+Aspire+2Oct14.pdf


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks so comfy and warm. I love the color, although it doesn't photograph very well if you want to see sweater details. Thanks for posting.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

That looks like a very nice jacket. Maybe next summer I can knit it for fall.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Someone was looking for a cuff to cuff jacket the other day. I hope they see this post!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I went to the website for the pattern ... it's not listed.

The yarn is also Handwash Only.

I can't see handwashing a jacket.


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely pattern Thank you.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting this--this is just the kind of jacket I love to wear.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for the link, kimm2boys, my type of jacket!
Hannet


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you. I really like this pattern - that is definitely a project I want to do.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the link, I have a sister that will do great for.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Love big and comfy sweaters.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic thanks for the link.


----------

